# Looking at TVs for parents



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

So, my mom wants to get my dad a new TV, he definitely deserves it and I know the TVs that he likes are the Samsung LED LCD TVs. My first question is whether LED LCD is the best way to go or if regular LCD would be better. My other question then is out of these TVs, what would be the best choice?

Samsung - 46" Class / 1080p / 120Hz / LED-LCD HDTV Model: UN46B6000VF

LG - 47" Class / 1080p / 240Hz / LED-LCD HDTV Model: 47LH90

Samsung - 46" Class / 1080p / 120Hz / LED-LCD HDTV Model: UN46B7100

Sharp - AQUOS 46" Class / 1080p / 120Hz / LED-LCD HDTV Model: LC-46LE700UN

Sony - BRAVIA 46" Class / 1080p / 120Hz / LED-LCD HDTV Model: KDL-46EX700

Personally I think the 2 Samsung televisions are the best choice, but I haven't kept up 100% with everything, so any suggestions would be nice, however keep it to something from Best Buy as my parents are not too tech savvy so if it breaks I want them to be able to bring it to Best Buy to get it fixed or replaced.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

#2 all the way...............motion and black levels will be fantastic.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They are probably all good TVs. I've recently been looking at some of those brands that you've listed - dreaming of a larger set for the living room. I gravitated more towards the Sony and the LG models.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally I like the Sonys ... but I've never had the pleasure on that exact model...
After that it would be the Samsung for me, but that might depend on whether this is part of a larger system...


----------

